# The Mister Cycle by Miyata



## monkeylight (Aug 13, 2009)

I have this very cool bike---it's called the Mister Cycle and is made by the Japanese company, Miyata.  It's become my flagship bike and I even have drawn it on a couple of shirts that advertize my bikes.  Anyhow, this particular bike came out of a basement at an area estate sale last year.  Virtually every collector that has looked at it closely agrees that it's probably never been ridden--part of the frame is still wrapped in paper and the nubs are still on the tires.  Every part of this bike is stamped with the trademark cog with an M in the middle (leather seat, bell, rims, components, pedals, and every single piece of metal!) and the tires say The Mister Tyre.  Beautiful deep red paint. This bike has no dings, almost no scratches, and very little rust. The bike is huge--handlebars stand over 43"!, 28 x 1 1/2" tires and a 56 cm (22") frame (crank to post).  Loop frame, rod brakes, horn, triangular kickstand, double red line in rims. 

Does anyone have any info on this bike?  We were originally thinking 50's, then 70's, then saw a '36 Hercules that looked very similar to our bike.  I had a friend of a friend bug his mother and aunt to read the miyata website (all in Japanese) and try to email the company for information but the site doesn't accept email and short of calling Japan (which would require a lot of alcohol on my part both before and after the event) I'm stuck.

I'm having problem uploading photos but will keep adding and would be happy to show specific parts if requested.

I appreciate any information you might have!


----------



## monkeylight (Aug 13, 2009)

*more pictures of the Mister Cycle*

Finally got the uploads to work so here are more pictures!


----------



## Coreyk (Aug 21, 2009)

Gad, what a lovely find. Where are you located?

Corey K


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 21, 2009)

That's most impressive! The light, horn, and bell have a 50s look... But these style bikes are still being produced in Asia and Europe virtually unchanged after decades... I think every respectable bike collection needs at least one rod brake bike! (I have a New Hudson in mine, believed to be a Raliegh sub brand.)


----------



## monkeylight (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad you all like my bike.  Isn't it a beaut!  I'm located in the northern suburbs of Chicago.  Anybody up for a road trip to see it?


----------



## monkeylight (Oct 8, 2009)

*Mister Cycle--time to sell*

As much as it breaks my heart to do it, I think it's time to sell my Miyata Mister Cycle.  Before I go and list this someone else, anyone want to throw an offer my way?  You can email me directly at laura@monkeylight.com
Thanks!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 8, 2009)

*huh*

the mister cycle is a womens bike??


----------



## monkeylight (Oct 9, 2009)

*Mister Cycle*

I don't know if this bike is really gender specific.  With the loop frame it can be ridden by anyone.


----------



## walter branche (Oct 9, 2009)

*my joke*

i was making a joke... your bike is a womens bike , yes it can be ridden by anyone man women etc.. still it is a women's built bike..


----------



## monkeylight (Oct 9, 2009)

*your joke*

You'd be amazed at what people ask me in all seriousness.  Anyhow, I haven't found any other Mister Cycles but tripped over a couple of similar bikes and haven't seen a men's version of this yet (could be that I'm focusing too much on the loop frame, I'm not sure).


----------

